# Crap and Spyware...NO MORE!



## kburra (Jul 9, 2013)

When installing new software, you're often presented with a seemingly endless series of 'Next' or 'OK' buttons. Most of us mindlessly click through them, just to get it over with. But that can lead to some nasty surprises including *Crapware and Spyware.* Here's a tool that makes it super simple to safely install new software, and keep it all up to date...

*Ninite Makes Software Updates Easy*

Installing application software and keeping it up to date takes more face time than it should. In addition to all that robotic clicking, setup programs often require user interactions such as selecting installation folders and, most annoyingly, saying “no” to addons like tool-bars and crap-ware that most users never want.

What should be a simple, one-click, unattended operation more often requires you to sit there closely monitoring a boring process. But now there’s Ninite, a free Web service that fetches the installation files for over 100 popular Windows and Linux programs, then pre-configures them to run the way they should.

It can save you hours of time, and help you avoid mistakes that clutter your system with unwanted tool-bars and crap-ware. Here’s how it works:
Ninite Software Installer

Go to Ninite.com and simply check the boxes next to the programs that you want. These include things like Adobe Reader, Firefox, Skype, VLC Media Player, iTunes, Java, and many others. The list of supported apps is constantly expanding.

Click the big green “Get Installer” button at the bottom of the page. Ninite begins fetching the latest versions of all the apps you’ve checked. It modifies the installation packages so that they automatically install software in default folders with default options and skip installation of all crap-ware. It's even smart enough to choose the 32 or 64-bit version your computer requires, and installs the software according to your PC's language setting.


```
http://ninite.com/
```


----------



## Matrix (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a great collection of popular software, most of them are free. I'm using many of them ( a quick count to 22). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kburra (Jul 9, 2013)

You`re most welcome,the best thing is you only download the INSTALLER EXE....and nothing else,I was so fed up with downloading Freeware,and no matter how careful when installing would often end up with a new Toolbar or a reg cleaner Popup etc etc...this site was a Godsend for me anyway....I hope others find it useful too.


----------

